# Photo editing results



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Just wanted someone to see my progress. Or at least it feels like progress to me......lol I am total newbie at photo shop stuff. I'm trying to figure it all out. It's fun......and confusing at the same time!

Here's a couple of samples I'm playing with. Any advice, comments or suggestions will be received with JOY!!!!

Thanks....Kelly

Now I hope these come out in the order that I'm describing them in.

First is a shot I took of my Zoe. I had tried it with the flash first, but it was way too much light (and I haven't figured out aperatures and all that other stuff yet)
So I shot it with no flash. Way too dark. But I farted around with it in my pic editor, and I thought the results were pretty cool looking. Or maybe that's 
just me!

#1 before
#2 after


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It's so wild how a picture can be totally changed to look soooooo different. 

And how you can touch up a picture and remove something and make it look like it was NEVER there.......It blows my mind. Or maybe I'm just easily impressed??? lol


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Kody before & after*

Another before and after shot. Makes it look much better without the chair being there.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Which version of Photoshop are you working with? I've just upgraded from PS 7 to CS and I haven't had a lot of time to work with whatever new features have been created for the new version. 

If you find Photoshop a little tough to work with, I have used Paint Shop Pro 9 and find it much much easier to work with layers on as compared to Photoshop 7.

I would highly recommend getting the following plug-ins for Photoshop, Kais Power Tools 7, Flaming Pear, Xenofex 1.0 and 2.0, and Eye Candy 4000 and Eye Candy 5. I would give an example of what really interesting effects you can accomplish with these plug-ins, but my computer just got off of life support this weekend and I've lost almost every single graphic file I ever touched. I do have one, maybe I can post it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Not actually Photoshop*

I just referred to it as photoshop. Kinda like down here in the south *ALL* carbonated soda waters, or referred to as Coke........LOL

It's Photo Studio 5.5. It's the editing software that came with my new 
Canon S1 IS. I don't have a clue about layers, or any of the other stuff you mentioned in your other post. I am a total novice at this. I'm just starting to learn about editing, and I'm beginning to feel overwhelmed with it all.

I guess with time and experimenting, maybe I'll be able to do some cool stuff. But for right now, I'm excited at simply taking a pic that I couldn't even see, and fixing it to where I can. Baby steps, but at least I'm walking......

What kinda price tag does Paintshop Pro 9.0 have? I'm on a somwhat limited budget........

Thanks.........Kelly


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Paint Shop Pro is relatively inexpensive, less than $100 I think. Photoshop CS will put a dent in the wallet at about $650. Tack on another $30-120 for the different plug-ins.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

OUCH!!!! Don't know if I'm that into this photo editing thing yet!

Thanks for the reply........Kelly


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Yep, software is not cheap. I got in the last couple weeks; Photoshop CS, Dreamweaver, Fireworks, Flash and CorelDraw Graphics Suite 12 all the new FULL versions. Lets just say I will not be getting any new fishing gear this year. I like Paint Shop Pro for the tubes. I am in the process of learning Flash and plan to redo one of my websites and make it all fancy..LOL


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Did you get Dreamweaver MX Suite 2004? Picked it up also a few weeks back. Use all the programs except Freehand since I can't draw my way out of a paper bag. How does Corel work for you? Any features that Paint shop or Photoshop don't have?

I like Eye Candy for the wood grain, marble, and glass features. Those can add some nice effects. The champion I did is Eye candy's Marble, chrome, and bevel feature also using Flaming's Primus to give the rock a texture, albiet an amateurish looking one, and then adding the indigo glass feature from Eye Candy again. 

How did you get the chisel effect on Photoshop? 

If I can get my Flaming to work again, I'll put up a branded design that looks burnt into the animal hide (also works on wood grain), still on fire from the brand, and smoking as well.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I got the Dreamweaver MX 2004. I have not had time to mess with everything yet, Corel is one of the items I installed and looked at and moved on. I have spent most of my time with the flash. I went ahead and got several books to go with everything and it will take me some time to get really versed in them. I often read for a while, then I have to play with the software.


----------

